# weak impact



## 89yt12

my impact (a 1/2 napa heavy duty made by blue point IIRC)

anyway it acts like its gettin low air pressure, or something odd, every other air tool works fine so its not my air supply

any ideas


----------



## tractornut

i'm sure you have already done this but have you adjusted the torque adjustment knob on it if its turned down it will act like its geting low air pressure. fyi bluepoint doesn't make tools they rebadge them your impact should be made by IR. if possible post a pic because i'm sure my description of the knob is a bit off and with a pic it will make it easier to show where it is


----------



## SonnyT

Sounds dirty to me. Maybe some good air tool oil will help!


----------



## 89yt12

yea i have adjusted the tq setting

another quick ??????

the oil fill thats on the side of the impact, is that the same as puttin oil in the inlet or is it like a oil bath????


----------



## 89yt12

its a small pic, if needed i can post a pic of mine

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-62249272092181_1912_40036284


----------



## tractornut

i believe that on yours it may be a separate oil location to make sure oil gets supplied to the internal bearings and bushings. since the adjustment knob didn't do anything to help i'm thinking that either like sonny said its got dirt inside first place to check is the screen that is in the air inlet (where the fitting threads in) or that it has a bad o-ring internally


----------



## SonnyT

Not sure about the side oil port, I would put some in the Inlet and try it. Might get a little messy, but it will cleanup and might just make it work better.


----------



## 89yt12

ill look at it better this weekend, i always put oil in the inlet, ill tell yall what it turns out to be


----------



## SonnyT

Well, how did it go. Is it fixed or in the trash? Just curious.


----------



## tractornut

SonnyT said:


> Well, how did it go. Is it fixed or in the trash? Just curious.


 i was wondering that too


----------



## 89yt12

havent had use for it yet, what is a good thing, means i been relaxin 

next time i go to use it im going to check it out


----------



## bmwe0692

Inquiring minds want to know! Whats the status? Worked or it's a boat
anchor?

T.J.


----------



## 89yt12

LOL

i been so busy messing with my CB radios i havent even thought to play in the garage any


----------



## 89yt12

ok intake screen was a little dirty and there was some trash on the ball bearing that stops the air flow (i guess) at the inlet also, seems to spin faster, but not perfect yet, guess ill have to look farther into it


----------



## 89yt12

PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!

its as good as new now, strog like the ox, it was the 4 bolts on the back that hold the back plate on were loose


----------



## SonnyT




----------



## tractornut

glad it was an easy fix


----------



## 89yt12

wish i noticed it a long time ago


----------

